# Zoophile?



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

Im not a zoophile, but Im curious to see some numbers on opinions. Sorry if this has been done before, but more current data might be good.

[size=large]*Please dont post opinions, this is just a poll*[/size]


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Dec 2, 2007)

Ive been accused of being a zoophile.. many times. it pissed me off. i dont see anything wrong with it. its just not my thing.


----------



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

oop, I made a boo-boo while making the thread, my bad  Fixed now, with more info.

[size=large]*Please dont post opinions, this is just a poll*[/size]

Sorry Tundra, my bad


----------



## Icarus (Dec 2, 2007)

I love my lizards like members of my family, so I guess that makes me a zoophile. (zoo-animal, philia-love of, based on my opinion of what love is, I am technically a zoophile because I love animals *not physically but still love them, I also love to eat some of them *.)


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 2, 2007)

I will be watching this thread. Please respect his request to not post opinions.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Dec 2, 2007)

OH! Incredibly sorry about that emil!


----------



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> OH! Incredibly sorry about that emil!



Naw, my bad for screwing up the first post


----------



## Leasara (Dec 2, 2007)

Just for clarification, the "Don't post opinions" means we're not supposed to reply with stuff like "I voted for <option>", or is it ok to say which option you chose without expanding on it at all.

I will say this much.  I have voted.


----------



## Emil (Dec 2, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, the "Don't post opinions" means we're not supposed to reply with stuff like "I voted for <option>", or is it ok to say which option you chose without expanding on it at all.
> 
> I will say this much.  I have voted.



Id prefer no replies at all. After all, an anonymous poll is pointless if people start stating their choice and why  Im just trying to avoid a flame war, as well as avoiding people getting harrased. I have seen it happen in the past, and Id hate for my curiosity to have been the cause of it


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 2, 2007)

Plus any mention of zoophilia usually gets the topic locked or deleted.

I would have prefered more options though. Such as Yes, but I only watch. Or Yes, but it's illegal so I don't do it. Or one similar to Icarus. I personally consider myself a zoophile because I'm turned on by women and animals. But I'm completely turned off by men and animals. Sorry if this repulses anyone, but I can't control what I'm attracted to. That's like telling a gay guy he's sick for liking men... However, zoophilia is illegal in the US. As soon as I found this out years ago, I deleted any images or videos I had. No amount of sexual gratification is worth my kids having to grow up with their father in jail.

PS: Sorry, had to post my opinion. Admin, if this is against the TOS or you feel it is inappropriate please delete it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 2, 2007)

This is somewhat tangential, but also not an opinion, and I just felt like sharing. I wrote a contrastive (i.e., exploring both sides of the issue) paper on zoophilia a number of years ago for a college sex ed class. I got a good grade, if I remember correctly.


----------



## The Sonic God (Dec 2, 2007)

"Beauty is only skin deep" has greater meaning that what everyone believes.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 3, 2007)

Okay now I love animals and I believe they can love in a nonsexual way.
So in that sense I am sort of a zoophile, but I'm pretty sure you meant sexually sooo...yeah.
I don't really condone it, I don't really like it, but if you do it, hey go ahead, I won't stop ya. 
I just would rather....not see it...yeah.

I was curious about it kind of at a time, apparently dolphins show a sexual love for humans or something...which doesn't surprise me. They are pretty damn intelligent.


----------



## The Sonic God (Dec 3, 2007)

You're kidding... right? Hmm...

Zoophiles are nothing more than the opposite of those who abuse animals.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 3, 2007)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> You're kidding... right? Hmm...
> 
> Zoophiles are nothing more than the opposite of those who abuse animals.


First of all my post was not related to your comment at all, as stated in the PM I sent you. So stop assuming I'm picking on you exclusively.

Second of all, I said NOTHING about animal abuse, or whether or not I thought zoophilia WAS animal abuse, in fact I just said I don't LIKE sexual zoophilia, I won't stop people from DOING IT, and I just don't want to SEE IT.

Frankly, I was just stating I didn't _like it_. Does that mean I think it's animal abuse? Also, I am not going to even DISCUSS in this topic whether or not I think I do, because whatever I say will inevitably start an arguement that will only end in "NO U" "NO U! " "NO U TIMES INFINITY!"


----------



## The Sonic God (Dec 3, 2007)

Alright. Blame the messageboard for this one... can't tell who responded to what comment.

Please ignore mine, then.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 3, 2007)

I foresee unpreventable drama and threadlock in the future. :


----------



## Paul Revere (Dec 3, 2007)

okok fine sry

(but it would be funny to see you asking the mods to lock ur own thread :] )


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 3, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> You guys are gonna get FA raided by the FBI or something if you keep making posts like this.  Nothing against zoophiles, but kids use the forum, ya kno ................
> 
> (I dunno, am I being a goody-goody about this, or am I right when I say zoophilia isn't exactly a child-friendly topic?)


Dude I may be 16 but I know what a dick looks like.

Besides, anyone under 13 is NOT allowed on these forums....or any forums really. So I don't think it's a matter of, "THINK OF THE CHILDREN!"

I think we can assume anyways that kids will be exposed to this one way or another. Sure, it's not a kid-friendly topic! But there really aren't actual little kids on the site.


----------



## Emil (Dec 3, 2007)

Please dont make me ask the mods to lock this thread

[size=large]*Please dont post opinions, this is just a poll*[/size]


----------



## Emil (Dec 4, 2007)

Getting some interesting numbers here.  Not entirely what I had expected. More voters please =3


----------



## Aden (Dec 4, 2007)

Voted no, but don't care. Actually, I wish there were more options. I've never done it, but I've watched it a few times. *shrugs*

/In before lock?
//Nah, seems pretty civil.


----------



## Azure (Dec 4, 2007)

Voted no, don't care.  I really can't judge people for what they do in the privacy of their own home.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Dec 6, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Okay now I love animals and I believe they can love in a nonsexual way.
> So in that sense I am sort of a zoophile, but I'm pretty sure you meant sexually sooo...yeah.
> I don't really condone it, I don't really like it, but if you do it, hey go ahead, I won't stop ya.
> I just would rather....not see it...yeah.
> ...



yeah, I think dolphins are the only animals that mate for fun besides humans.  There might be a *very* few others, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 6, 2007)

Blue Dragon said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually that is a common misconception. almost ALL animals mate for fun I just recently found out. Apparently though dolphins don't care for species.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Dec 6, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> Blue Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, maybe almost all, I know there is an extremophile(sp?) (females only of the species) type of fish that tries to avoid mating because once she does, she dies giving birth.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 6, 2007)

There's a type of monkey that mates without the intention of having offspring. I saw it in a nature documentary once lol


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 6, 2007)

err well the thing is animals experience pleasure during mating but they may or may not avoid it depending on the danger associated.
If you die giving birth, they avoid it, if you might get killed by a male, they avoid it. Life is more important than sexings for pleasure, doesn't mean though that they DON'T like it.

Dolphins have no danger whatsoever and they don't particularly care for species or sex.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 6, 2007)

Blue Dragon said:
			
		

> RoseTheSexKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nearly every animal fucks for fun! Dogs, when the male mounts the female when shes not in heat... its fucking for fun. When dogs hump to show dominance they never actually lock or reach intercourse... Monkeys will fuck anything, males, females chipmunks or jerk off with banana peels... Plenty of animals mate for fun. 

Sorry Emil, but I have to state a bit of opinion here...   
*IF IT IS BEHIND CLOSED DOORS WHO CARES WHAT/HOW/WHO/WHY you're doing it* If the dog its mounted and doing its thing its obviously in no stress or pain. BUT if a human guy mounts an animal, that's wrong, that can really hurt it... Police dogs live a life 100,000 times worse then a dog who gets interspecies loving. Police dogs are feed heavy drugs and forced to get addicted... Now honestly ask yourself whats worse a Dog humping a human OR Humans pumping dogs full of crack...

Dolphins... LOL Did you know they ejaculate hard enough to blow your head off? Literally.


----------



## stoelbank (Dec 6, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Dolphins... LOL Did you know they ejaculate hard enough to blow your head off? Literally.



Uhh.. how did you knew that? :shock:


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 6, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm full of useless information... The useful stuff is lacking however..


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 6, 2007)

It actually is very possible for a human (male or female) to be severely hurt, even possibly death, by having intercourse with an animal, so do not disillusion yourself on that matter. (Not directed at anyone, just stating a fact)


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 6, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> It actually is very possible for a human (male or female) to be severely hurt, even possibly death, by having intercourse with an animal, so do not disillusion yourself on that matter. (Not directed at anyone, just stating a fact)



LOL of course.. Peoples holes only go so deep or stech so wide...


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 6, 2007)

There are also diseases/infections that can be received from this as well.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Dec 6, 2007)

I forgot about dogs... when I look at mine, I don't think about him humping things...
Yea, and dolphins can get pretty aggressive too, males will even mount other males to show dominance.  Poor spotted dolphins when the bottle nose come around


----------



## Arbiter (Dec 6, 2007)

voted no, but don't care. let em do what they want. it's there choice, let them live with the conquences of it


----------



## Melo (Dec 6, 2007)

When I eat ice cream in the summer, sometimes it drizzles off the cone and onto my leg. I'm lazy, so instead of cleaning it off with the hose, I call my dog, who sloppily licks it off my leg. 

I kind of like it.


----------



## Azure (Dec 6, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> It actually is very possible for a human (male or female) to be severely hurt, even possibly death, by having intercourse with an animal, so do not disillusion yourself on that matter. (Not directed at anyone, just stating a fact)



Mr. Hands, for one.  Death by anal bleeding is not a good way to go.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 7, 2007)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes... Weather sex with a horse is right or wrong, if it spoos you're good as gone...

Yay ryming ^.=.^


----------



## Kajet (Dec 7, 2007)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frigging size queens...


----------



## Cygnus421 (Dec 11, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> [size=large]*Please dont post opinions, this is just a poll*[/size]



I think zoophilia is too close to beastiality, which urks me...  i get extremely turned off by animal cocks and multiple breasts.

And if you're going to post a thread where people aren't allowed to express thier opinions, then that pretty much defeats the whole purpose of posting a thread to begin with.  If you're too afraid of people's opinions, then stop posting threads, it's that simple


----------



## Emil (Dec 11, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> And if you're going to post a thread where people aren't allowed to express thier opinions, then that pretty much defeats the whole purpose of posting a thread to begin with.  If you're too afraid of people's opinions, then stop posting threads, it's that simple



Not really. The point of the thread wasnt discussion, it was just to be the carrier of the poll at the top. I only wanted numbers. 

And, a poll IS a way for people to express their opinions. They express their opinions anonymously and without fear of retribution.


----------



## Owlperson (Dec 11, 2007)

...well. No and dislike. Besides, an owl would rip my face off if I so much as touched her, so no.

But - and I leave it at this - I can see the appeal in other animals.


----------



## sateva9822 (Dec 11, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zoophilia IS beastiality.. Its the same thing...


I can see the point of keeping opinion to ones self in this case...


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 12, 2007)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Zoophilia IS beastiality.. Its the same thing...



Wrong.

The two are closely related, yes, but they are not the same thing.

Zoophilia refers to romantic love between a human and an animal.  That's all.

Bestiality refers only to the physical act of sexual intercourse between a human and an animal.

Thus, the two frequently coincide, but they do not have the same definition.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Dec 12, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't like my opinion, then don't read what I post.  See if i care.


----------



## Aden (Dec 12, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> If you don't like my opinion, then don't read what I post.  See if i care.



Wait...how are we supposed to know your opinion without reading your post?


----------



## Cygnus421 (Dec 12, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> Cygnus421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All im saying is that if it bothers you, they invented something called the "Back Button"


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 12, 2007)

Cygnus421 said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point, Cygnus, is that not all of us are willing to tolerate Zoophiles, the request for no written opinion on this is to protect the people voting yes for it, because I am willing to bet there would be some hate going around for it. People are intolerant, I've caught myself doing it a few times. Ya can preach all you want about tolerance, but when it comes down to it, everyone is intolerant to a degree at one point or another.


----------



## PumaConcolor (Dec 12, 2007)

I know two people who are "zoosexual". They say that being attracted to animals is a sexual orientation.

I still love 'em, they're my buddies, but I could never look at an animal in a sexual way... My maternal instinct is strong, mah kittehs are mah babehs. =3

But I don't see anything wrong with it, so long as the animals involved are loved, well cared for, and never harmed or forced.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 12, 2007)

Goodness no, and I find it absurd. :x


----------



## Hakar (Dec 13, 2007)

"Recent studies have shown that an overwhelming majority of dogs prefer sex with their owner over castration."


----------



## The Sonic God (Dec 13, 2007)

Zoophilia is the polar opposite of someone who is cruel to animals. The dictionary says that it could also be someone who is sexually attracted to animals, but doesn't make any mention of intercourse with an animal.

"Thou who leith with the beast shall most certainly be put to death."

Bestiality is the act of sex between a non-sapient creature and a sapient creature, man and animal. The word "beast" refers to a non-human animal in the older English.

But, you could also see that some humans could be referred to as beasts, since we, too, are animals. In which case, I feel it necessary to say that there are some humans on this planet which should not be allowed to breed. 

If they can't say "yes," then they refuse to or cannot copulate.

You're sooner a lion's lunch than his/her lover.


----------



## Shugo Wolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Me? No, but I don't mind if someone does.

That's there business, not my right to judge.


----------

